# Suggestions for Mens and Womens beginner Drivers?



## aimcat

My husband and I have played golf a lot in our younger years but in the past 10 years have not hardly played at all. We wanted to get back into playing and curious about what would be some good beginner drivers appropriate for us at a reasonable price just until we make sure we still enjoy golfing! We wanted to hit the driving range some soon. Any suggestions would be great. Dicks sporting goods would maybe be where we get them as it is close by. 

Thanks


----------



## FrogsHair

I would for go buying a driver, and go with a 3 metal wood. Not only will you save a ton of money, the 3 wood will treat you much better than a driver would as you are just starting over again. It will be easier to swing, and give you more accuracy. Plus, the loss in distance will be negligible until you decide what you want to do. Some folks will even hit their 3 wood as far, or even farther than their driver. They get a higher swing speed, plus better accuracy with their 3 wood. The same can even be said about a 5 metal wood. Of course if you don't want a 3 wood, and want something stronger, look for 12* - 14* degree 2 metal wood. One of the best driving clubs ever made for the beginner was a Ping, Eye 2, 12* degree, 2 wood. If you can find one of those, grab it and don't look back. Of course this is an old, real wooden club, and they are hard to find. 

I golf all the time, and there are still times I don't even use my driver during a round of golf. Truth is, I hit my 3 wood only 10-15 yards shorter than my driver, but I am much more accurate with it. Most of the times I have broken 80 have been when I left my driver parked in the bag. Since I tend to play a lot of narrow fairway courses, with OBs left and right, my 3 wood is the better choice of the two. :thumbsup:


----------

